# Hi FAB personal trainer looking for JOB, need help in right direction.



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

I always wanted to move to Singapore but having worked as Personal trainer for so long I guess that is the only profession I can say I am great at...

Need some advise with regards to if any knows anything about personal trainer jobs in Singapore... if this something locals are into like getting into shape or body building....

any email address or contact details from any fitness Centre would be greatly appreciated.

if nothing then just some sort of information as to life over there and what sort of decent income is good enough for a single guy..


----------



## aafiya (Sep 27, 2011)

I do boot amps with group fitness guru there is also fitness first here

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

aafiya said:


> I do boot amps with group fitness guru there is also fitness first here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


thanks for your reply buddy... any chance of a new comer making it there??????


----------



## aafiya (Sep 27, 2011)

I think so
Do a googlesearch and send an email to the guy in charge

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

aafiya said:


> I think so
> Do a googlesearch and send an email to the guy in charge
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


thanks buddy


----------

